# Some cheese with that fine cigar?



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

Does anyone enjoy cheese with their smoke?
There are various types of soft and hard cheese that pair well with wine and liquor but what about Cigars?

I personaly enjoy an aged provolone or asiago.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't typically eat when I smoke but I would assume a softer buttery textured cheese that lingers on the palette would go well such as brie or a light goat cheese...I would think that you'd need a drink to go with it too and some water crackers.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I've never done cheese but I do eat deli cuts with certain smokes. Some sopressata slices with a Tat Fausto is amazing. I'll have to give the cheese thing a try, I love me some good cheese.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

About the only thing I'll have with a cigar, other than a good drink, is a few dry roasted nuts or a small bit of chocolate. Depending on the cigar it helps to pop the flavors.


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

Banana Peppers stuffed with Prosciutto and 12 month aged Provolone.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

MadMatt said:


> Does anyone enjoy cheese with their smoke?
> There are various types of soft and hard cheese that pair well with wine and liquor but what about Cigars?
> 
> I personaly enjoy an aged provolone or asiago.


Never had cheese, but the two you mention are very strong cheeses with tons of sodium. I would bet you are masking the flavors from your cigar by pairing these cheeses with it.


----------

